# Tank Dilema, please help



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

As you may remember I was going to sell the contents of my 30g FW tank in order to convert it to SW, general consensus was I had a pretty funky tank (more by luck than judgement) so I decided to keep it. However, the call of the sea is strong  and I definitely want to go for SW water.
A couple of things to know;
Wife only wants tanks in one room
I have a two 20" coralife lights, the double bulb 96w is above the FW tank at the moment. I could swap that for the other smaller light and use the double (with dual bulb) on my new SW tank and keep the other one on my FW. However, becuase of the width of the light I would be limited to a 10g (15" high which not much good for SW) or another cube which is a pain because they are expensive. I want to keep soft corals so will need a decent light and budget is an issue so don't want to go out and drop $300 on a new light.
What should I do, my FW is fun but (imho) not as cool as SW which I love because of all the critters and gribblies you get?
Let me know what you reckon.
Cheers all.

JG


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

You could get a custom tank made for the light you have. Possibly 20x20x20 cube. Or if you decide that you really have to go bigger tank. Then i would suggest keeping lower light species and go with a coralife SW T5. Very inexpensive lights as Im sure you already know. There are countless things you can do its just limited to your imagination and pocket.


----------



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

I could have a custom tank made, or I could just go out and buy another one but they can be pretty pricy. Don't rate the T5s that much for an SW tank.
I think I'm prob going to ditch the FW and just concentrate on one really nice SW tank rather than trying to do both.

JG


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

If you are gunna go sw jim and have shallow pockets like moi... I would ditch the FW and compleatly devote yourself to the SW. 

You are gunna have a lotta fun doing it..

All i ask.... Is that you stay here and post pictures for me!  I love the lil goodies that come along with sw.

Shoot i wonder if you can get a cheap MH? I know Meow Mix ordered a ballast from J&L.. then popped that into a Shop lamp... it only came up to around 150.

If you get MH you can have the tall tank.. and both types of corals i think.. No?


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

actually there are alot of gribblies for FW as well..just that they are probably more rare in your parts of the world..
However.. if you are stuck and low on cash.. i agree with Jess.. 
post pics of your tank.. it]ll be great!!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

All I can say JG, with all the product available out there is research, buy once and you're golden .


----------

